# The HIJACKED thread.



## fatlane (Jan 16, 2006)

This thread has no topic, and I'm FLYIN' IT TO CUBA! Set the controls for Havana and do whatever rolls your SUV.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 16, 2006)

I hate my loud, inconsiderate, destructive, probably drug dealing neighbors. I'm glad my landlord is evicting them. It won't come a moment too soon. Weenies.

Oh, and picked ginger? I love thee.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Do we need passports?

Sorry about the neighbors, Vickie. My next door neighbor has an ambulance out twice a week, at night, with the lights flashing in my windows.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 16, 2006)

And you wander why people are disenchanted.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Did FL give notice?

Did you have to read it?


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Jane, why? WTH is your neighbor doing?

Still the crappy neighbors, Vick? Bleh.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 16, 2006)

Into a world without fear, one must fear the abyss of time, before the oak tree falls beneath the setting sun.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

I think she's on oxygen, but heaven only knows what else is going on. When her husband was home, before he went in the nursing home, I thought it was for him, but it still goes on. She's not much older than I am. Could be asthma.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 16, 2006)

An interesing development in an already interesting series of events. The plot has thickened.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

"First you make a roux." No, wait, that's to make gravy thicken. Nevermind.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 16, 2006)

Nobody is an island, entier unto themselves, but when the bell tolls for thee, the foot must step forward.


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

Oh, God, AL, that's terrible.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Do not go gentle into that good night.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 16, 2006)

I used to live next door to a neo-Nazi homosexual drug dealer who worked in a pornography store, but he played Avalon Hill's "Third Reich" game, so we hung out a lot together.

That was in my college days.

He always played Germany and I always kicked his ass, especially when I had Russia invade Turkey in 1939 and take over the Balkans by mid-1940. It's a real pisser when you invade Russia in 1941 and have to punch through all them Commies without any Balkan allies to hold your overstretched front, to say nothing of the terrible terrain in them Balkan mountains.

Then there was the time he told me no Balkan crap, so I had France invade Italy in 1939 and conquer it before he took down Poland. Hahaha.

For game #3, he stipulated no Balkan crap OR Italian gambits, so I played a French defense in depth and ground his armies into a war of attrition on the West. When the US showed up in '42, they landed in French ports and marched to the front... he conceded that game in 1943.

For the FOURTH game, he got luckier in France - hitting it in 1939, but I still managed to blunt his Russian offensive with a good use of my mobile reserves. It was a more true-to-form WW2 game, but I still accelerated the time it took to take out Berlin - it fell to the US armored armies in mid-1944.

Good times. And then he got lectured all the time by his gay buddies about how Hitler killed off homosexuals, so how could he be a Nazi?


----------



## Tina (Jan 16, 2006)

You know weird people, FLO.


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

There is that.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 16, 2006)

Ever notice how some threads are written by some people who take things WAAAAAAAAAAY too seriously and can't stand it when some OBVIOUS straight lines are exploited by confirmed vaudevilleaholics?

Then there are the actually serious threads where things are appropriately serious. I'm not talking about those.

I'm talking about the threads that unravel after the fifth post... or when someone posts after having a fifth... da da da dummmmm....


----------



## Jane (Jan 16, 2006)

Big hug for FL. I'm glad you're on the Earth, and that I've had the chance to play "verbal" badminton with you.

Stranger yet, I do this in real life, too.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

This should be renamed "The Grand OT Thread".


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

MY THREAD

MIIIIIIIIIIINE

*sets the controls for the heart of the sun*


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

*PREPARE YOUR BLADDER FOR IMMANENT RELEASE!!*

Behold!! A room with a Moose!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

_Tawanda!!!!!!!_

(Yes, Tina, we had our meeting, and it was a success. )


----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2006)

Oh, cool, Vick!!  I'd love to talk with you soon, I miss you.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

Jack Skellington said:


> *PREPARE YOUR BLADDER FOR IMMANENT RELEASE!!*
> 
> Behold!! A room with a Moose!



Did I mention he's eating walnuts?


----------



## MissToodles (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

Tina said:


> Oh, cool, Vick!!  I'd love to talk with you soon, I miss you.



It'd be my pleasure, darlin'. I miss you too. :wubu: :wubu: :wubu:


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

Behold the almighty Shatner!! The one true God!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


>



Hallelujah brother! Praise be Shatner!!


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

youve seen his rocket man video?


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> youve seen his rocket man video?



No doubt It is a wonder to behold. His renditions of Tambourine Man and Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds is a joy to the ears and the soul.


----------



## FreeThinker (Jan 17, 2006)

"My soul's been Shatnered.
Scattered all over
Manhattan."


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

http://www.johnsebben.com/rocketman.mpg


its a large file


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> _Tawanda!!!!!!!_
> 
> (Yes, Tina, we had our meeting, and it was a success. )



Isn't that from the movie: "Steel Magnolias?" thats a cool movie


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

LarryTheShiveringChipmunk said:


> http://www.johnsebben.com/rocketman.mpg
> 
> 
> its a large file



Arrgghh! Too big a file for my lowly dial up connection to handle!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

- That beats your animations by a mile.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 17, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> - That beats your animation by a mile.



A mile? I don't think so. Maybe an inch or two. <giggles, rolls eyes, and goes to sleep>


----------



## Angel (Jan 17, 2006)

swamptoad said:


> Isn't that from the movie: "Steel Magnolias?" thats a cool movie



No!....That is what all the FAs Valentines should say.....

:wubu: "Ta Wanda!" :wubu: 

*giggles*

How's that for a first time HighJacking attempt? lol



PS: I think it was from Fried Green Tamaaatas


----------



## Angel (Jan 17, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> - That beats your animations by a mile.


 

*Gets out magnifying glass*...

Nurse! Nurse! Hurry! This man has a splinter!


----------



## Santaclear (Jan 17, 2006)

Pardon me, is this the customer service thread?


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi there.


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Santaclear said:


> Pardon me, is this the customer service thread?


Push "1" for help with your billing
Push "2" for technical assistance
For all other services, please hold.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

Click the donate thread to donate.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

May favorite color is blue


----------



## abluesman (Jan 17, 2006)

"I've got blisters on me fingers."


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

Coffee. Nectar of the Gods. Waker up of sleepy women.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

I dreamt I went back to my old high school one night and all my old classmates were sitting there in the dark watching an old movie and I walked in with no shoes on. I pittered around at the table for a minute or so till I realized I couldn't find my bag, so I rose to leave and go look for it and then I woke up.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jan 17, 2006)

The mailman is keeping Sharky down. Sharky likes to bite things. Is that so wrong?


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> Coffee. Nectar of the Gods. Waker up of sleepy women.


If anything on earth tasted as good as fresh roasted coffee smells, I would weigh 900 pounds.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

Jane said:


> If anything on earth tasted as good as fresh roasted coffee smells, I would weigh 900 pounds.



Truer words were never spoken. Back in the day, I worked at Starbucks, and we had a roasting plant in house. Oh man alive, the smell drove me nuts. I'd really hoped that I'd become immune to it or start to hate it or something. Oh no. It just egged me on to make latte after latte after latte. I was so incredibly wired by the end of the day I swear I vibrated.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 17, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I hate my loud, inconsiderate, destructive, probably drug dealing neighbors. I'm glad my landlord is evicting them. It won't come a moment too soon. Weenies.
> 
> Oh, and picked ginger? I love thee.


damn you live in the hood.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

FW: ALL GRANDPAS, HEED THIS WARNING!


Do NOT lose your Grandkids in the Mall!

A small boy was lost at a large shopping mall.

He went up to a Policeman.

"I've lost my grandpa!"


The cop asked, "What's he like?"

The little boy hesitated for a moment and then

replied,


"Crown Royal whiskey and women with big boobs."


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Good lord, my hijacked thread has been hijacked. Even stranger, I feel like posting sensible comments with deep significance in order to bring it back to my original intentions of it being a hijackable thread.

Oh, and Swamptoad, I wasn't insulting you on the other thread. I know you enjoyed being insulted, but I didn't really. I just had a very obfuscated response to your question and then commented on my response, not yours. Sorry about that, old chap.


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

He didn't really just say that did he? He brought the thread back to topic? You people have ruined FL!!!!!!

"If you want me, I'll be in the bar"....Joni Mitchell


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2006)

Miss Vickie said:


> I hate my loud, inconsiderate, destructive, probably drug dealing neighbors. I'm glad my landlord is evicting them. It won't come a moment too soon. Weenies.
> 
> Oh, and picked ginger? I love thee.



I spent a huge chunk of today trying to find alternative housing for a DD client of mine who is being evicted from his 4th apt in as many years. This time, he was caught placing a used condom over the doorhandle of a tenant that he's been having an on-going feud with. 

Good times, I tell you. Gotta love my job.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 17, 2006)

Something smells really bad in the sink.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

Maybe you ought to call in the mod squad?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

_*THE MOD SQUAD!!!*_


----------



## Michelle (Jan 17, 2006)

There's seed on my carpeting.


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2006)

I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I know you are, but what am I?



YOU DA REEFER MAN!!!


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 17, 2006)

TraciJo67 said:


> I spent a huge chunk of today trying to find alternative housing for a DD client of mine who is being evicted from his 4th apt in as many years. This time, he was caught placing a used condom over the doorhandle of a tenant that he's been having an on-going feud with.
> 
> Good times, I tell you. Gotta love my job.



Ewwwwww. I'm *so* going to check my doorknobs from now on, particularly since I had a hand in getting my neighbors evicted. And yeah, you gotta love helping people like that. The other day the social workers showed up looking for my neighbors (they have two small children). Sigh. Last I heard, the kids had been sent somewhere for "safe keeping". Never a good sign.

On the positive side.... BUNNIES!!!






Oh. And why is it the more anemic you are, the more blood they want??? Vampires, I tell ya! Blood sucking fiends from beyond the grave. Either that or phlebotomists. You be the judge.


----------



## Jay West Coast (Jan 17, 2006)

Ya know guys, this all reminds me of the night that I was locked up in a South American jail at the age of 16 for "causing a public disturbance"....


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## ataraxia (Jan 17, 2006)

MOOOO
MOOOOO


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 17, 2006)

Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh.... scared me :shocked:


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

You know this is what all the ladies are thinking...


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## Tina (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

View attachment optical.JPG


View attachment optical2.JPG


View attachment optical3.JPG


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

http://photo.stamps.com/PhotoStamps/?source=si10985886 <---- 

PhotoStamps are a fun way to add a personal touch to your mail, and they make great gifts too!

Check out the possibilities 
Yes! PhotoStamps is officially authorized by the US Postal Service. Its real postage!

Upload your photo, customize your PhotoStamps and place your order. It's that simple!

See how it works 

(I just saw a commercial about it on T.V. also.)



p.s. You guys rock! *lots of great pictures in this hijacked thread*


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 17, 2006)

View attachment huh.JPG


View attachment huh2.JPG


View attachment huh3.JPG


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 17, 2006)

i have not yet begun to post!


----------



## TraciJo67 (Jan 17, 2006)




----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

DON'T DO THAT, CHIPPY!

PLEASE!

Now for something easier on the eyes...


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

Keep telling yourself....it's only a movie.


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 17, 2006)

An interesting concept, have they developed talking pictures yet?


----------



## fatlane (Jan 17, 2006)

Yes, but I hear tell this one's got colored folk in it.


----------



## Jane (Jan 17, 2006)

A real poncho or a Sears poncho?


----------



## Boteroesque Babe (Jan 17, 2006)

.......... 

View attachment merkin 1 comp.jpg


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

*?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿
¿ Jesters ?
?¿?¿?¿?¿?¿*

View attachment img3.gif
View attachment img3.gif
View attachment img3.gif

View attachment img3.gif
View attachment img3.gif
View attachment img3.gif



*ack*


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

If that's John Saxon I'm dead.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Chippy!!!! Where have you been?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

been really busy today with some stuff for my board - doing the annual awards so went to Michaels to get some crafty things I can make into prizes.

im gonna watch a movie once i pick one out but ill be on in force tomorrow night whilst i continue to populate my baseball database


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

You want me to let the rest of these Cheetos stay in my hair until then?


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

oh i started a diet today (bet at work) so yeah keep em


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

View attachment cooler.JPG


View attachment cooler2.JPG


View attachment cooler3.JPG


View attachment cooler4.JPG


View attachment cooler5.JPG


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

Tina said:


>



----> OMG!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 18, 2006)

You know that if you had one picture a post, then you could post more over a longer period.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Or you could post 1/2 of one and make us guess the rest.....

Neat pics.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 18, 2006)




----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

at the bottom of that pit:


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 18, 2006)

a pic of my character from the game morrowind just before i got killed by a bunch of ogrims.


----------



## gangstadawg (Jan 18, 2006)

from the mmo planetside. NC empire jack the other empires BFRs ( battle frame robotics) including mine.




\

and enemy bfr rush on planet forseral. my entire squad died because we only had 1 BFR.







and my empire getting ready for a big battle.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

HAHAHA!

I'M TAKING THIS THREAD TO CUBA!!! 

So fasten your seatbelts and - what? It's already hijacked? 

Then...

HAHAHAHA!

I'M TAKING THIS THREAD TO TUSCALOOSA!


----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 18, 2006)

How are you going to hijack it if your seatbelt if fastened?


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> I'M TAKING THIS THREAD TO TUSCALOOSA!


 

No No No No.... Have you ever been to Tuscaloosa?


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

And how that elephant got in my pajamas I'll never know.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

um *confused*


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Marx Brothers.


----------



## Egbert Souse (Jan 18, 2006)

"The garbage man is here!"

"Tell him we don't want any!"


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 18, 2006)

Jane said:


> And how that elephant got in my pajamas I'll never know.



Have you ever been to Uruguay.

Well you go Uruguay and I'll go My-a-way! --- Groucho Marx

I love "Duck Soup!"

I've heard skits with the Marx Brothers and Mel Blanc who does some clever comedic skits with the voice of Porky Pig.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

OK, let's take a vote on where to take the hijacked thread since SOMEONE didn't like Tuscaloosa.


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

Tucson to Tucumcari, Tahatchipi to Tonipa


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

fatlane said:


> OK, let's take a vote on where to take the hijacked thread since SOMEONE didn't like Tuscaloosa.


 
 my bad


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

She's just afraid we'll leave her in Tucumcari.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

:shocked:


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

We could leave her with Drew Carey.


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

ok ok ok... Leave me there I'll be fine <sob>


----------



## fatlane (Jan 18, 2006)

_Moon over Parma, guide my love to me tonight
Guide her to Cleveland, underneath your silvery light
We're goin' bowlin'
So don't lose her in Solon,
Moon over Parma tonight!_


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

*saves EP from DC demands pC and SN for payment*


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 18, 2006)

http://images.google.com/imgres?img...rev=/images?q=nickles&svnum=10&hl=en&lr=&sa=N


----------



## Jane (Jan 18, 2006)

So now we make a side trip to Cleveland? Okay, Land o' Cleves, here we come.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 18, 2006)

Lee Van Cleef?

After all his train WILL stop at Tucumcari!


----------



## LillyBBBW (Jan 19, 2006)

_*"I've done some bad things in my life. I've lied - was a compulsive liar at one time. I cheated on my Geometry test in High School. I have bad credit. I say swears sometimes when I'm angry or frustrated and I even light up a smoke every now and then. I keep a messy apartment. I get hammered down drunk, maybe three times a year for Memorial Day, Labor Day and sometimes New Year's Eve. I've said some nasty things about people and told horribly offcolor jokes from time to time. I have scantily clad photos of myself on the internet. 

"It's disturbing to know that if I'm under suspicion for committing a crime or killing someone I could be convicted of the crime, not because I'm guilty but because I'm a bad person. They don't need any smoking gun, forensic evidence or proof. Just evidence of me talking dirty with a guy on the internet, a boyfriend who says I was in a relationship with him while secretly entertaining other options, a few unpaid parking tickets, a bad attitude and there's a grieving family desperate for closure. Not only could I be convicted, but I could be sentenced to death. This scares me." *_


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

Lilly, if you're a bad person for the things you've listed, I'm glad I have someone reserving the space beside them in hell, so I won't be alone.

Everyone makes mistakes. That's how we learn.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 19, 2006)

Whoa. I'm scared, now too. You should SEE the skeletons in my closet...


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

fatlane said:


> Whoa. I'm scared, now too. You should SEE the skeletons in my closet...


Even my skeletons are fat.


----------



## fatlane (Jan 19, 2006)

You must need big closets.


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

fatlane said:


> You must need big closets.


Just have one small one, but it's stuffed full.

My roommate has a walk in closet the size of a half bath, the hall closet, one of the guest room closets, and the guest room, all full of clothes.


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

My skeletons can beat up your skeletons


----------



## Jane (Jan 19, 2006)

I call your skeletons and raise you a "my Mom can kick your Dad's ass."


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

i see that and raise my eyebrow


----------



## Tina (Jan 19, 2006)

And I'll raise my ass off the chair and go get some more tea.


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 19, 2006)

Asses....I gotta ask...do skeletons have asses??????


----------



## EvilPrincess (Jan 19, 2006)

*checking closet- pokes around* nope skeletons do not have asses


----------



## LarryTheShiveringChipmunk (Jan 19, 2006)

they have pubic bones!


----------



## swamptoad (Jan 20, 2006)

a *bonafide* answer, indeed.


----------



## Jeannie (Jan 20, 2006)




----------



## 1300 Class (Jan 20, 2006)

What sort of foul depravity is this? *haughty manner*


----------



## bigcutiekaroline (Jan 20, 2006)

Australian Lord said:


> What sort of foul depravity is this? *haughty manner*


quick dangle the skeleton arm infront of him....see what else we can make him say in that tone of voice!


----------



## sicninja911 (Jan 20, 2006)

AAHHH! NANE?!*


*[japanese translation: aaah! what?!


----------

